# Filter for 40gal



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I've recently been thinking of getting a canister filter for a 40gal long, 12" high tank. I'm looking into the xp3..though would it be okay if i use an AC70, AC20, and Fluval U1 instead? It'd say me lots of money..but a canister filter seems a lot more heavy duty and would be able to handle more bio load. I've seen people put only an AC70 on a 55gal before..it makes me nervous to see one small HOB do all the work


----------



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

I generally like to use 2 filters on any set-up over 20 gallons. With 2 filters, you have a safety net if one filter stops working for any reason. I like the idea of using a canister filter and a HOB in combination. XP3 is a great filter, and I really like the AC line of HOB power filters. Or alternatively, you can use 2 HOBs. I have never used the Fluval Ux filters before so I can't really comment on them, but I have used internal power filters before and I don't like them as much as the HOBs. HOBs are just easier to access and service, and they don't take up any room inside the tank. Have fun with your new set-up.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks, i guess i'll stick with the HOBs and be on the look out for a cheap canister then


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

By the way, I only keep the Fluval U1 around to break the surface scum so I don't need to get an air pump.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

What are you planning on keeping? If the bio load isn't big a sponge filter is enough.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

goldfish lol talk about bio load x_x


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, i got a 40g long. and i have a Ac 50 and a small power head with water polisher. and it does work good, but after buying them separately i look back and see it would not have been much more for a canister. so if i had to do it again i would get a canister like a Fluval 206. plus i much prefer the flow of a canister to the waterfall affect of a hob . the hob's and Fluval u, you mentioned will work good. hope that helps Cheers


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks, yes I would agree with the price. But since I already have the HOB's, i'll just save some money now and stick with them


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a couple of HOB's for filtration. Aim for about 10x turnover for filtration and goldfish likes high oxygen levels so good surface movement would be good too. Your AC70 runs about 300gph, not sure about your other filters.

When I was planning my goldfish tank, my canister produces about 300gph, the AC110 500gph - the cutouts for the plexi tank wouldn't fit an AC110, so I had to drop down to an AC70 instead and added a powerhead for greater circulation and surface movement.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you are interested in many of the river species, reaching around 20 turnover would be recommended


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Filters are the wrong way to go about getting flow. Fancy goldfish don't like all that much flow anyway. But if you did want a lot of flow, then powerheads are the way to go. After all, you don't need to filter more water, you need to move it around more, and there is no more efficient way of doing it than a powerhead. An HK750 using4.5 watts is going to moves a lot more water and requires a lot less maintenance than any filter.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

There is no problems running all the filters you have on your tank, but in the long run, I would still add one more "decent sized" filter.. Be it another hob or a canister.

The ac70 is a nice filter. The ac20 and U1 is basically too small to really make much of a difference. If the AC70 dies, both the ac20 and the u1 combined is not going to give you enough filtering power to keep the tank running happily. Not to mention your keeping goldfish.. not the cleanest of all fishes... LOL


And depending on your type of goldfish.. (fancy goldfish vs regular comet gold fish). a large hob (like a ac110) might give you too much flow and in the "wrong direction". At one point I ran a ac110 on a 20 gal tall (which is similar in height to your 40 long) and it pushes so much water down into the tank that some smaller fishes where being "plastered" to the substrate... Kinda funny and bad all at the same time. I now run a ecco 2236 on that tank and don't have that problem anymore (even tho it has similar filtration capacity).


----------

